# Hitachi TR8 router



## Carole (Apr 2, 2011)

...I've registered to your forum in hope of some feedback to help me source the original price of this router.

All my searches online have been unsuccessful to bring up this particular model, so I hope you don't mind me seeking help from here.

My late husband was a keen woodworker; this particular item is difficult for me to price for a garage sale, when I can't obtain the estimated cost, to base my selling price.

Has someone a clue what they used to sell for? I'd really appreciate your help, or even a link to a website where it is detailed perhaps. 

Many thanks,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Carole

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Carol

Judging by the spec (730w) I would guess at around AUS$ 160, but it may have been more, as I think prices of things tend to be dearer in Oz. I'm going on what something similar might cost in Europe. Hitachi don't seem to do the smaller routers any longer, so it is difficult to be sure.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Carole,

The TR8 seems to be an older model single speed router with 6mm collet.

I honestly believe you would not get $50 for it in a garage sale.

Cash Converters have more modern multi speed routers with 1/2" collets for $120-S220.

Yesterday I saw a Makita 3612C for $225. - I was very tempted...


----------



## Carole (Apr 2, 2011)

thankyou to Mark, James and Peter..for your welcome and advice here on my total lack of pricing references for this router. Now I have something to base a fair price on. Much appreciated.


----------



## Carole (Apr 2, 2011)

...also James, Cash Converters is a place I hadn't considered at all. I've never been in a C.C. store but interested.....you suggest est. $AUD50/garage sale; what would you expect a C.C. store would offer? Have you had any experience with them with wood-working equipment in the past?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Carole said:


> ...also James, Cash Converters is a place I hadn't considered at all. I've never been in a C.C. store but interested.....you suggest est. $AUD50/garage sale; what would you expect a C.C. store would offer? Have you had any experience with them with wood-working equipment in the past?


Hi Carole,


I have not had the 'pleasure' of selling anything through Cash Converters.

I just browse through occasionally to see if I can pick up a bargain.

A couple of years ago, I bought a Ryobi 14.4V cordless drill set for $45,
They probably paid $20, the new price at the time was about $90.

The professional 'price pickers' will offer about 20/25% of new price so they can sell at 50% and still make a profit.

If you have a Cash Converters nearby, just drop in and see what they offer.

Don't forget, every buyer is after a bargain. Especially at garage sales.


----------



## Carole (Apr 2, 2011)

yes thankyou James for followup; got the guist .. everyone wants a bargain. Appreciate your feedback


----------



## Plainit (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a TR8 router and the 8 stands for 8mm. It was difficult to buy 8mm router bits until recently. Purchased a full set of 8mm shaft router bits for my TR8.
The router is quite old, but a great tool. $50 sounds abo right.
Plainit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Plainit...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Plainit. In the upper left corner of each post is the date it was posted. The original posts in this thread are from 5 years ago but the information is still worth knowing.


----------



## Dmytro Dimchenko (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello!

This is my first router from Ebay.

Can I use 8mm cutter with it? and....how?)) 

6mm cutter suits well, but 8mm is too large ...do I need another collet chuck for it?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dmytro and welcome. Yes you need separate collets for each size shaft OR if the original collet is 1/2 inch you can use reducer bushings such as this: Bushing Adapters - Lee Valley Tools


----------

